# Questions about upgrading to 721



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm about to upgrade my 501 to a 721, but have a couple of questions before I order my unit:

- I'll be installing the 721 myself. Connections are no problem. As for subscriptions, I think all I have to do from the remote is power off, info, give Dish the information from the screen and they will do the rest, is that right?

- I have only premium movie channels. The installer who originally set up my system had quite a hassle getting this to work. Finally he had to call Dish who sent new software, which solved the problem. Is there any known problems if one has only movie channels and the 721?

TIA, Bill


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Hey Bill,

1.) Yes Dish will ask you for the Smart card # and the Receiver ID# of the new receiver and they will get it activated. Usually you can get the info right off the bag that encases the 721. But if not your idea should work fine. 

2.) I have no clue. Anyone else???


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Should be none, just make sure you can get the 110 satellite as it needs to download software from there.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Should be none, just make sure you can get the 110 satellite as it needs to download software from there. *


I get the 110 satellite about 115 on my meter. The problem with the 501 was the software, not the satellite. Once the 501 was upgraded to version 1.54, it was able to accept premium movie channels only. Hopefully the 721 will not have the same problem, but it would be nice if someone had installed movies only in their 721 and could tell me how it went! 

- Bill


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill Mullin _
> *it would be nice if someone had installed movies only in their 721 and could tell me how it went!*


I can answer that one myself now - there is no problem having only premium movie channels with the 721!

- Bill


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have had an issue with the 721 getting activated even though they told me it would while the receiver was downloading. I had to call back in to get it activated.

I have been told that it would help to turn the receiver off (standby mode) while the receiver activates that it activates quicker.


----------

